# [email protected]



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi everyone! I just recently finished a short fan-comic (doujin) that I started. Currently it stands at four pages (including cover), that's why I'm calling it micro. I may add some more to it later, but currently, it's fine as it stands. I've worked really hard on it, and even did the interior pages in full color!

Just so you know, it's a Neon Genesis Evangelion gag/comedy comic. It's not mean to be serious, just funny. Please look if you like! Comments and feedback will definitely be appreciated! Thanks for looking!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You can check it out:
Cover
Page One
Page Two
Page Three

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, please read it right to left... I felt since it was a Yon Koma (Four Panel) comic, I just had to do it right to left!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 16, 2008)

made me lol, and now i want more.
you did your job.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch ScuberSteve! If I make more I will be sure to post!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 16, 2008)

Made me super lol.You sure are talented.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

@Eternal Myst

Thanks a bunch! I really appreciate it and I'm glad you liked it!
Oh yeah, I like the new avatar/sig!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

>_< The pictures were pretty much meh-ish at best. (I'm sorry. I blame it on my classmates in Art class. They're all pros so...yeah.) D:

Sort of funny in a..._haha, so? _kind of way.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

@distorted.frequency

Thanks for the comment! My art's not the best, it's just the way I draw! I like chibis and such! You know?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> @distorted.frequency
> 
> Thanks for the comment! My art's not the best, it's just the way I draw! I like chibis and such! You know?


I can't do chibis...so I envy you for that. I like doing realistic objects though. XD (Check sig if you wanna see the awfulness that is my art.)


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

Your art's not bad! Your landscape is super good in that first pic! (I envy you for that!) And that last pic is pretty awesome as well!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I still can't do chibis even if my life depends on it. D:


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

They take practice (at least, it took me practice) and a lot of it... I started about four years ago, and I have just now begun actually liking how they look... I guess you could sat they take a lot of fine tuning...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 16, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> They take practice (at least, it took me practice) and a lot of it... I started about four years ago, and I have just now begun actually liking how they look... I guess you could sat they take a lot of fine tuning...


Four years?! D: So that's the secret to your success?!

...>_> I wish I was as dedicated. I'm more of a writer person so drawing has always been secondary to me...

(The art stuff I've done were the first ones I've done for that kind of drawing. Did a lot of practice pieces before that though...for class. >_>)


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 16, 2008)

"Im not gay"
Those comics made me lol.You are indeed talented.Nice Job!!!!!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch! I appreciate the comment, and I'm glad you were entertained!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

you should consider using another program to color in you drawings, my self il like to use the "virtual watercolor" tool in corel painter, i used it to color in my "ode to JPH":
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=902...p;#entry1202373

Using this tool OVER the border (when you use watercolors over something black the black stays black) prevents those white lines you have in your comic


----------



## RyuKakashi (Jun 16, 2008)

Use a different font, one that less resembles CAD.

Good work I suppose, but I personally didn't find it funny. That's my own issue tho.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting .. so i herd u liek chibiz 
i cant draw ANYTHING but chibis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so i phail at every art class i have lol


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 16, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, please read it right to left... I felt since it was a Yon Koma (Four Panel) comic, I just had to do it right to left!


Why? Sorry nothing personal, it's one of my pet hates when people write english comics backwards. Japanese comics (and translations thereof) are backwards for a reason!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> cosmo2389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think she wanted to give it that "japanese" feel
edit: although yeah i see what you mean


----------



## Narin (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha, wow, nice little comic. I like it.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 16, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 16, 2008)

@Endogame
Thanks for the tip, I may try that! Though sometimes I like for the white lines to be there, they can get annoying at times!

@EveryoneElse

I forgot to mention that it may be funnier if you have actually seen the series.. Gendo (The Guy with the Beard) is always in a bad mood... So much so that he just exudes sexual frustration/tension...

And thanks everyone for your wonderful comments! I really appreciate them all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh yeah, and I'm sorry it's right to left, but with a format as exclusively Japanese as yon koma, I felt that I had to do it right to left... My natural impulses made me do so believe it or not...

*Portions of this post have been edited for added mysteriousness.


----------

